# Flattening in Photoshop



## jwajwa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi

I always flatten my images in Photoshop when I have worked on them before I save them as a JPEG. I missed flattening an image just now by mistake and I can't see anything different in my saved image. Does that mean Photoshop automatically flattens the image when I save as a jpeg? Just one less step to worry about when I am processing my images?..... (or is there a price to pay for this wee shortcut?)...Thanks

John


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 24, 2012)

JPEG, unlike Tiff or PSD does not support layers. Photoshop will automatically flatten the image when saving in a format that doesn't support layers.


----------

